# daly drive Home



## D_R_I_V_E (Oct 25, 2009)

sorry, I had to pose for some of these pics. but hears one of the great rally roads of S.Oregon, and its my drive home...
theirs 6miles of this then 9miles of the same thing but paved.:yikes:
if your driving by Ashland OR hit me up and Ill show you a crazy time on these back roads.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like a ****ing blast!


----------



## pilkasbumeris (Oct 19, 2009)

amazing nature,nice place and good car


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome place you live  fun all the time!!


----------

